# The Unofficial Official Eddy Curry All Star Watch



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

after 3 games 

19.7 points 7.3 rebounds .7 assists 1 block, 0.3 st .587 fg .417 ft 3.0 turnovers a game in *39.7 min.*

not that i expect these all #s to continue like they are(especially the minutes) , but so far its good and puts him in all star contention



ben wallace

.500 fg. .667 ft. 6.0 pts 9.7 reb. 1.3 ast. 1.0 st. .67 blk. 1.0 turnovers 

dwight howard

667 fg. .684 ft. 20.5 pts. 10.0 reb. 2.5 ast. 0.5st. 2.0 blk. 5.0 turnovers

jermaine o'neal

.520 fg. .769 ft. 20.7 pts 5.7 reb. 1.0 ast. 1.0 st. 3.7 blk. 2.0 turnovers

shaq
.500 fg. .400 ft. 14.0 pts. 7.0 reb. 0.5 ast. 0.0 st. 1.5 blk. 4.0 turnovers

Big Z

.409 fg. .667ft. 9.3 pts. 8.3 reb. 2.0 ast. 0.3 st. 0.7 blk. 3.7 turnovers

krstic

.619 fg. .889 ft. 17.0 reb. 6.5 reb. 0.5 ast. 1.0 st. 0.5 blk. 2.5 turnovers


----------



## L (Sep 20, 2005)

Wow, every big there has a lot of turnovers...but so far so good for Curry....EVEN THOUGH HE ISNT GETTING THE BALLL ENOUGH! :curse: 
I know im a nets fan, but i watch other teams as well! :angel:


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Curry's got to stop taking those finesse shots. He's embaressing himself everytime he tries a fadeaway. Stick to sealing his man and using his size and strength.


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

Chan said:


> Curry's got to stop taking those finesse shots. He's embaressing himself everytime he tries a fadeaway. Stick to sealing his man and using his size and strength.


I don't know Chan I rarely see him take fadeaway shots so that's not a consistent thing. He has been playing pretty good thus far and as you may know I'm not one of his supporters but I have to give him credit in this case. I hope he keeps it up.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

Kitty said:


> I don't know Chan I rarely see him take fadeaway shots so that's not a consistent thing. He has been playing pretty good thus far and as you may know I'm not one of his supporters but I have to give him credit in this case. I hope he keeps it up.


He doesn't do it that much, but when he does, he misses it. I thought it was pretty funny in the Indiana game when he took a baseline fade over his left shoulder on the right block... and misses everything. That's embaressing. I mean, I've done that before, but I'm not Eddy Curry the NBA player. I'm Chan the Sexy Chinaman. Who enjoys long walks on the beach.

I'm starting to like Eddy Curry, if he keeps this up. I've been watching Knicks games with the League Pass preview, and he's been pretty damn impressive. I hope he does well, since he's probably the last Shaq-esque player (playing style, not ability) in the leauge.

The key is the guards haven't been as ballhoggish this year. Curry's actually getting the ball when he seals off his man. Not every time, but a lot more than last year. His touch has also gotten better (from zero, but I give him credit) and he's making those hooks.


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

And Curry also needs to get better grip. I like what I'm seeing, but hang on to the darn ball Eddy!


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

EwingStarksOakley94 said:


> And Curry also needs to get better grip. I like what I'm seeing, but hang on to the darn ball Eddy!


Maybe it's the new ball. :devil2:


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

Kitty said:


> Maybe it's the new ball. :devil2:


lol! could be! he just needs go a little harder and he'll be fine.


----------



## Truknicksfan (Mar 25, 2005)

Yeah Curry has been playing well, but im much more worried with winning games right now. What good is it if Curry makes the all-star team and we only have 18 wins. :clown:


----------



## mmmdk (Jul 16, 2002)

Curry can score; give the ball to Curry..MORE. I'm not sure Curry stepped up his rebounding abilities. I mean, first 14rbs, then 6rbs and then just 2 rebounds!? Turnovers still an issue but if he scores more then ok. Blocks and defense...I don't know but he's still 23 and I think he's getting better. I think!


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

Eddy Curry

16.9 points 7.3 rebounds .7 assists 0,4 block, 0.4 st .544 fg .553 ft 3.24 turnovers a game in 32.2 min

ben wallace

.461 fg. .444 ft. 6.0 pts 8.8 reb. 1.5 ast. 1.5 st. 1.9 blk. 1.37 turnovers 

dwight howard

602 fg. .661 ft. 17.7 pts. 13.0 reb. 1.6 ast. 0.6 st. 2.0 blk. 3.43 turnovers 36 min. a game

jermaine o'neal

.458 fg. .714 ft. 17.8 pts 9.9 reb. 2.9 ast. 0.8 st. 3.0 blk. 3.00 turnovers 35.9 min(currently injured)

shaq
.453 fg. .444 ft. 14.0 pts. 7.5 reb. 1.3 ast. 0.0 st. 1.0 blk. 3.5 turnovers 30.8 min. (currently injured only played 4 games)


krstic

.529 fg. .687 ft. 16.3 reb. 6.7 reb. 1.6 ast. 0.5 st. 0.9 blk. 2.0 turnovers in 33.4 min


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

also eddy has scored 20 or more in 8 straight games 

avg. 24.8 points 10.8 reb. .587 fg .568 ft 1.3 ast. 1 bl. 1 steals 3.8 turnovers in 37.3 minutes in december,


----------



## EwingStarksOakley94 (May 13, 2003)

He's def. starting to make a case for himself. It's gonna be tough though, even if he does keep it up. You gotta figure he's not gonna get voted in over Shaq, Wallace, or even Howard.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Why wasn't Bosh included on the list?


----------



## USSKittyHawk (Jul 22, 2005)

36 points and 9 rebounds against the Bucks...Dec 9, 2006. He is currently making a strong case for an All-Star spot. Sorry to say, but let's hope Frye doesn't dampen his positive progress when he comes back.


----------



## pmac34 (Feb 10, 2006)

In December:

37.8 MPG
27 PPG 
10.4 RPG 
1.2 APG 
1.2 SPG 
1.4 BPG 
.621 FG% 
.547 FT%
4.2 TO 
4 PF

*pimpin all over tha worlllld*


----------



## Da Grinch (Aug 17, 2002)

because he's their starting power forward , nesterovic and garbajosa start at center for them


----------



## ChosenFEW (Jun 23, 2005)

i dont know....eddy is playing with a chip on his shoulder like he has something to prove.....or like he needs to start getting respect NOW!

he also has a little bit of a mean streak going on the court and the last thing i would want is him mingling with stars of other opposing teams, and becoming friends.....i want him to get at these guys when they try to take it up on him...


therefore im not in favor of the eddy curry for allstar campaign .....

lets keep him hungry..:biggrin:


----------

